# Wii E3 secret revealed??



## Linkiboy (Jul 3, 2007)

Good day my fellow Tempers,

_"When you start up the Revolution and see the graphics, you will say 'WOW?" - Satoru Iwata (CEO of Nintendo Co., Ltd)_

This line has been bothering me ever since its birth. No, its not that I believe the graphics of Wii are inferior to let's say the graphics of Xbox 360 or Playstation 3. I do not for one second believe the the poor results have anything to do with the hardware in Wii. Not at all. It has been bothering me because we have never seen the graphics of the Revolution.

Sure, the teaser trailer for Metroid Prime 3 was perhaps marketed as a Revolution title, but it was later revealed that they very foundation of that was running on modified Gamecube hardware (which I do not believe the hardware in Wii is). So, no graphics of Revolution there.

I do not tend to be the neural descriptor here, as I am not really of any understanding towards the hardware of either Gamecube or Wii (I believe that it was stated once (or twice) that the Gamecube's power was never fully utilized, at least not publically), but I do find it fishy to announce one thing and then not show it. Sure, we have seen it with Apogee Software's Duke Nukem Forever, but I do not think such a prospect would be defined as indulging by Nintendo.

Therefore, I have started to believe in a conspiracy not yet announced or implemented. For one thing, you tell that the visuals in many games of Wii are horrible. I am wondering what you are basing that on. The character design in many Wii games is really nice and very well satisfying. So it can not really be the aesthetics. Then the technical part. You are comparing the visuals of Wii to the visuals of Xbox 360 and/or Playstation 3. Then some individuals drops into the discussion and claims the elemental part: "Wii is less powerful than PS3. You can't have such visuals on Wii."

What is wrong here is that Nintendo has never stated that Wii is less powerful than Playstation 3 and/or Xbox 360. Sure, they may have told you so, but that does not confirm the validity of the previous quote. No official technical specifications for the Nintendo Wii console are given. This leaves us basically to think three things, even though we can not be sure:

Wii is less powerful than Xbox 360 and/or Playstation 3
Wii is as powerful as Xbox 360 and Playstation 3
Wii is more powerful than Xbox 360 and Playstation 3

As I told you previously, no specifications (technical) are of Wii given. And trying to find out is hard, even if you open the Wii console. If you call Nintendo and ask, you will get no answer. If you call any other factor currently using the Wii, you won't get any technical details either. Nintendo has stated that they do find competing only with raw power very much fun. Well, then what hazards can it be to reveal a few technical details (theoretical performance, clock speeds, amount of memory etc.)?

Let's take a look at the word Revolution to try and answer this question. According to Wiktionary, "Revolution" can be stated as one of the following:

A political upheaval in a government or nation state characterized by great change.
The removal and replacement of a government.
The turning of an object around an axis.
In the case of celestial bodies - the traversal of one body through an orbit around another body.
A sudden, vast change in a situation or discipline.

Now, to most people, it would be logical to have one of the following as the description of a Revolution. However, this is being completely contradicted by the presence of one specific quote by Mr Reginald Fils-Aime (COO  of Nintendo of America Inc.):

"Nintendo is not an "or" company, it is an "and" company"

Quotes like these would to the general public be defined as the declaration of an industry moving towards a more genreal approach. But I believe that this very quote can have multiple meaning. Let's move back to the Revolution prospect. As Nintendo tends to have its games for everybody, it is normal to assume also that all prospects are validated in the course of creating the successor to Wii; or in the actual Wii development process (yes, I remember what Mr Miyamoto stated).

So, naturally I took the liberty to add the meanings of Revolution, and I believe I came pretty close with this:

Revolution=Process in which a rebellion force is trying to make the upheaval of an entity of outdates principles; to make sure a power of great communication and orbital interference to a great extent when applied to time and space, of flexibility.

This means basically that there is no Blue Ocean, but a blue galaxy or perhaps even more a blue Universe. 
I do not know if Nintendo has some kind of high end application for extra terrestrial activity and how to take advantage of thise for gaming applications, but it does not with this revelation seem fuzzy. However, I believe more that Nintendo directs itself more to a global position. So, we have now that Nintendo is aiming for something more than Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection and WiiConnect24. At least if you are to believe my explanation of "Revolution". And it does not collide with what Nintendo has stated either. It merely slips into the whole cuisine of Nintendo.

But there is more. Mind that I in the last parts of the explanation mentioned flexibility. Now, we have different values all over the world, and values change constantly. I am not lying when I am saying everybody will be pleased the Wii forever (I am currently quite pleased with Wii). This my explanation is the witness for. But the flexibility in that sentence refers to the one factor the old principles lacked. Therefore, Nintendo is prepared to make something even more revolutionary. While Wii is a great piece of hardware with its characteristic Wiimote, it is nothing more than a customized computer. For long, this has been the truth about every game console. But what if Nintendo is trying to change this?

The fundamental truth about computers is that they are singularities on an assembly line. Meaning that you will eventually (you do not have to) replace them with something more powerful. For this you either need to buy a new computer or change the components in the existing one. This has always been the case. Taking out old parts and replacing them with new parts.

If somebody would find a way around this, now that would truly be a Revolution. I am not however ready yet to bet that is the scenario with Wii. I would not be surprised though. For long, one reoccuring discussion is the one about system upgrade only via software implementation. Many have claimed it impossible, many have laughed about it. But I do not think anybody has thought about is as crap. Because if system upgrade only via software implementation was real (it may be real), then that would lead to many computer manufacturers (and similar corporations) going bankrupt. Sure, chassis and parts could be made, but creating anything else than just a standard part would be obsolete, as no additional transistors or ports would be needed. That the software system upgrade would take care of.

Nintendo would be world famous within minutes if they obtained the technology to create system upgrade only via (offline or online) software implementation. If this is the case, well then it is easy to see why Nintendo has kept this a secret for so long. Because as previously stated, many corporations would go bankrupt, and the likelyhood of those corporations not fancying Nintendo would be quite great. And furthermore, the economical status of many countries could change negatively. And believe me, that is not something you want to have on your mind. So, if you were to believe this as the truth, I would say that Nintendo would as we speak be making final adjustments to this new technology (which we can call SUNFORM), to be able to show it at the upcoming E3 Media & Business Summit.

Because if this would be true, then this would be truly a Revolution nobody could deny. The reason for it however is a bit dim, so I take the liberty to use my catch phrase to emphasise the importance of this if it would be true: "It is not about what you can do, but about what you want to do and how you are going to do it."

However, this could just be a wish or a call for attention, but then it would contradict the whole Nintendo Co., Ltd. and potentially create an interdimensional paradox that I would not want to meet. Because Nintendo is not a company that runs away from risks, it is a company that runs towards them.

One day, however, Nintendo ran into so much trouble and her mom got scared, and said you're going to live with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air. Nintendo whistled for a cab, and when it came near, the license plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror! If anything Nintendo could say that this cab was rare, but Nintendo thought "Nah forget it, yo holmes, to Bel-Air!"

Thank you for taking the time from your busy lives to read this whole essay. It took a long while to write all of this out. You will be surprised at E3, I guarantee it.


----------



## mikeosoft (Jul 3, 2007)

wow, this reminds me of that time i railed a nastay line of cocaine...  i sounded just like this.

wow i want more


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 3, 2007)

good thing I usually read the last paragraph of big posts first to see if it's worth reading the elaboration


----------



## gaboumafou (Jul 3, 2007)

Hum... it was a fun reading, but do you actually believe in this? I doubt it's realist!!


----------



## nileyg (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Jul 3, 2007)

bleh...

Take an undergraduate course on semantics...


----------



## Vapourstreak (Jul 3, 2007)

That's pretty interesting. Maybe...

BTW, is there any sites where I can watch the E3 live?


----------



## iTech (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(mikeosoft @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> wow, this reminds me of that time i railed a nastay line of cocaine...Â i sounded just like this.



Me too. But I used nailpolish remover to clean the mirror before I stretched my lines on it, and didn't notice I had spilled a few drops until it was up my nose. That was the only time in my life that I shat in my pants. Ever. Including directly after birth. (My mom couldn't afford pants, for me or herself. Why do you think she got pregnant?)


----------



## MR_COW (Jul 3, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii#Technical_specifications


----------



## lagman (Jul 3, 2007)

This is not Testing Area, but I'm so tempted.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and yes, that theory is nuts.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 3, 2007)

Before we get into my detailed theory on this subject, I want to point out something about “processing power” using a comparison I have not seen yet.  That comparison is of Apple computer vs. standard PCs.  For years, Apple has used hardware that, on paper, specs out well below what PCs have.  Yet, Apple computers were, and in many case still are, the preferred platform for intense graphical design studios.  Why?  The architecture is/was better suited to the task of number crunching which is what graphics emulation is all about.  So please do not get all caught up in the clock rates and amount of memory in consoles.  With that said, on to my theory

Some of the basic principles of computer design do in fact allow for "software" upgrades to “add” features and increase processing power.  Therefore, it is possible that the full functionality and true processing power of the Wii has not been fully realized.  Now for the naysayer out there, here is my proof… computers.  Has anyone ever heard of the terms “firmware” and "overclocking"?

Firmware is the software that controls functionality of a computer’s primary control board (read: motherboard).  All computers have firmware that, while not necessarily user changeable, can enable and disable functions, such as USB ports, network cards, etc.  Overclocking is a process in which voltages and other parameters are modified in the firmware to boost the clock rates at which the components operate.  This includes such things as processors, memory, and bus speeds (read: motherboard circuits).  Altering these parameters can take a computer processor labeled at 1 GHz and push the effective clock rate to 2 GHz for example.  Now for the record and before the other techies flame this post, overclocking creates some challenges that must be accounted for such as heat which can stress the components and cause instability.

Now if Nintendo and the other companies involved designed the system in such a way as to default some features to the off state and left processing head room in the system (read: under clocked), it is entirely possible that greater things are to come.  This would provide some reasoning behind the lack of information on hardware specific issues such as processing power and features such as the USB ports.  That does lead us to the obvious question of why.

While this is nothing more than pure speculation on my part, it is possible that software development could be the key.  It is possible that for whatever reason, the current development kit would cause the system to become unstable thereby requiring the hardware to “stabilized”, possibly by reducing the clock rates at which the system operates.  Also, we hear rumors that the Game Cube's processing power was never fully utilized.  So we are lead to believe that either the development kit was not fully utilized by developers or that the development kit was not able to push the system to the limit.  If either of those scenarios were true, Nintendo could simply be creating a new development kit to push the system further.  This in turn would explain the Game Cube like graphics we have today and from a business stand point this makes total sense.   Plus, Nintendo decided to keep the console inexpensive and to focus on the casual gamer.  How do you do this?  Phases.

Phase one, the interface.  Spend your research and development dollars (or yen in this case) on making the console fun to attract new customers.  Develop something that the competitors don’t have.  Next, use the development kit already in the hands of the game designers to make games that take advantage of the new interface which requires only minor tweaking to the current Game Cube development kit.  This keeps the costs down and places the "revolutionary" control system in the market place to generate revenues.  If the system proves successful, Nintendo could now move on to the next phase.

Phase two, the Wii development kit.  This is where things get good.  In theory, Nintendo can now focus on expanding the capabilities of the system, both hardware and software.  For example, Nintendo can now design the software to take advantage of the USB ports, redesign the graphics engine, and improve on the compression processes, etc.  Now I am not going to imply that Nintendo would not work on a new development kit at all during the first phase of development of the console, but rather would invest more research and development resources into the phase that was most important at the time.  Once the development kit was complete and in the hands of the game designers…put it all together.

Release firmware updates to enable the features and improve the performance of the hardware.  Now from the marketing stand point Nintendo would have a “revolutionary” system that “grows” over time giving the consumer more bank for their buck (or yen).  Next, get some new games out there taking advantage of the new graphics engine and improved performance.  The last step is to start counting the commas on those checks. LOL WILL THE COMMAS GET PRENGATE?


----------



## strummer12 (Jul 3, 2007)

When they said "when you see the graphics, you will say wow", I was dead set on them doing some kind of 3D visor as the wiimote and nunchuck seemed perfert for that stuff....especially for frigging Metroid.  I honestly didn't think 360 calibur graphics would make anyone say "wow"  I have a 360 and I never said "wow", even with Gears of War.  Looks great, but not WOWOWOWOW.  3D would have made me say "wow".  I was disappointed when Ninty showed sub Gamecube graphics....embarrassed actually.  I figured it would change in a few months as most projects were initially Gamecube games.  almost a year later, nothing has changed.  I paid almost 300 bucks CDN for a fucking lesser Gamecube with shit party games.  at least zelda was good and i am really excited for Metroid, but fuck man, the graphics on Wii are pathetic and embarrassing.


----------



## Tomobobo (Jul 3, 2007)

Christ almighty, the graphics are not that bad.  The graphics weren't bad on Gamecube, and they're still not bad on Wii.

And why does everyone care so much about it?  Isn't the point of playing a game to have fun with it?  Are you getting tense and sitting on the edge of your seat every time your game gets 60 frames per second?  Do you throw your controller when an in-game character has less than 30 million polygons?   Super Mario 3 definatly had "shitty" graphics.  It still rocks hard to this day, and not because it has high capacity 3d graphics rendering, bump mapping, and HDR lighting.  It's because the game was fun.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> Christ almighty, the graphics are not that bad.Â The graphics weren't bad on Gamecube, and they're still not bad on Wii.
> 
> And why does everyone care so much about it?Â Isn't the point of playing a game to have fun with it?Â (1) Are you getting tense and sitting on the edge of your seat every time your game gets 60 frames per second? (2) Do you throw your controller when an in-game character has less than 30 million polygons?Â  Super Mario 3 definatly had "shitty" graphics.Â It still rocks hard to this day, and not because it has high capacity 3d graphics rendering, bump mapping, and HDR lighting.Â It's because the game was fun.


1. YES
2. HELL YEAH SCREW POLYGONS... wait


----------



## Tomobobo (Jul 3, 2007)

Well to each his own I guess.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 3, 2007)

So far only lagman and Takam read this and got it.


----------



## Neko (Jul 3, 2007)

What got they ?
That your just spamming ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know that the Wii is capable of much better graphics.
Why ?
Because Ati or Nintendo never ever told how much pixel pipelines it has or how many polygons it can draw at the same time. ...

PS:
I hope my post is understandable , I really suck at english.


----------



## Jax (Jul 3, 2007)

Bel Air'd!


----------



## Tigro (Jul 3, 2007)

Linkiboy, I wish you were right, but your scenario seems quite impossible.. I think that E3 won't bring anything incredible. A few information about new games and.. That's all.


----------



## Veho (Jul 3, 2007)

Can't say we don't expect the obvious things... 
"Nintendo announces dropping the DS as a platform and working on a Gameboy Even More Advanced"... 
"Nintendo realizes people don't really want "fun", they want graphics... announces a GameCube 2200"... 

You know, the usual stuff.  

However, what would really be quite unique, Nintendo may announce a software upgrade that enables DVD playback, available for purchase through the shopping channel. A "DVD channel", if you will. 

Why not?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 3, 2007)

Nintendo will reveal their new handheld.. THE NINTENDO TS!

IF A HANDHELD WITH 2 SCREENS SOLD THAT WELL.. IMAGINE ONE WITH 3 SCREENS! NINTENDO WILL RULE THE WORLD!


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 3, 2007)

I really wish that were true but it just wont... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I stil believe that the best in terms of graphics is still to come as theyre barely competing with the lastgen and thats a shame


----------



## andreq (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> Nintendo will reveal their new handheld.. THE NINTENDO TS!
> 
> IF A HANDHELD WITH 2 SCREENS SOLD THAT WELL.. IMAGINE ONE WITH 3 SCREENS! NINTENDO WILL RULE THE WORLD!



I first read TS as "Ten Screen"... imagine the posibility !  each button is a touchscreen ( Â Myself 2007-2100) 




this would be shit


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 3, 2007)

man, I thought it was just another fanboy going wild, until I read .TakaM's post and actually took a look at the end of the post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo's big E3 secret is Nintendo ON, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that reminds me of this:





edited, because it wasn't so smart to spoiler the end of the article :x


----------



## lagman (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh my, oh my!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2007)

I have to admit that I like your theory a lot, Linkiboy. It's almost obvious that Nintendo waits until E3 to deliver such great news. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Jul 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Christ almighty, the graphics are not that bad.Â The graphics weren't bad on Gamecube, and they're still not bad on Wii.
> ...








 ^ best part (... but where the graphics of SMB3 real that bad?)


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow... right, where to start with this?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right, Nintendo is NOT going to release some magical firmware/software update that will turn our Wiis into Xbox 360s/PS3s - there's a reason why the xbox 360 and PS3 cost a lot more than the Wii.

Yes we will see games with better graphics in the future - as you kind of mentioned very early dev kits were simply Gamecubes with more RAM in them, but this was simply to keep prices down (a Wii SDK starts from around $2000 vs (from what I hear) $10,000 for a 360 kit), there is not some sort of big conspiracy going on here. I assume fully fledged Wii dev kits are now available: Supposedly the black Wii consoles we've all seen pics of are development machines.

To answer your question, 'why are the current games graphically rubbish'. You must remember that the Wii itself hasn't been out more than 9 months - and few developers had serious plans for the machine, until 6 months back when it was clear the thing was outselling the PS3 by a fair margin.
Heck right now they're probably still trying to get their heads around the controller sensors, so give it some time - next year we'll see more graphically better games. Remember Gears of War didn't happen overnight; the 360 has had a years head start.


Of course it's one thing to say all of that but it's not just about what you or I want, the other issue with the Wii as you know is that the Wii has a very wide demographic and many owners would probably prefer yet another brain training game over say a new Zelda title. I'm not saying we won't see any graphically decent games on the system but devs like EA know titles such as MySims will shift just as many copies if not more, than a game that had twice it's development time/budget.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 3, 2007)

IMO graphics are more important than many fanboys want to believe...but they're also not as important as graphic whores like Mark Reign (aka The Reincarnation of Hitler) want us to believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there will be many gameplay ideas on the PS3 and X360 that we won't be seeing on the Wii because of its restricted hardware...just think about the awesome physics, huge environments and smart AI that we'll see on the other consoles, but not on the Wii...
besides, I think that the better the graphics are, the more fun it is to just look at and explore the gaming world...just imagine how awesome Metroid Prime 3 with true next-gen graphics would be, since Metroid is all about exploring...
what's wrong about good graphics, anyway? they're not hurting anyone...
I, for one, would have been much happier with the Wii if it had graphics comparable to those of the X360, even if it cost $300 or $350 then..
the Wii is overpriced anyway, considering the weak hardware...going for the higher profit instead of the better hardware was a highly risky move from Nintendo, because they didn't know wether the Wii would be successful at all

don't get me wrong, I think that the Wiimote has great potential, but even when there are finally games that use the its full potential, it would still be much better if the graphics could compete with those of the X360


----------



## amrod (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> _"When you start up the Revolution and see the graphics, you will say 'WOW?" - Satoru Iwata (CEO of Nintendo Co., Ltd)_



ya you will think, WOW WTF WHERE THEY THINKING PUTTING OUT THIS GAMECUBE x2


----------



## Foie (Jul 3, 2007)

Even though you wasted about 5 minutes of my life (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ), you do have a point about the saying, 

_"When you start up the Revolution and see the graphics, you will say 'WOW?" - Satoru Iwata (CEO of Nintendo Co., Ltd)_

That doesn't seem true at all...

But seriously, you didn't need to start talking about aliens.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 3, 2007)

When the effing 'ell is E3 anyway? And should we still care?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 3, 2007)

July 13 is the next E3, I believe.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 3, 2007)

July 11, actually
that's in 8 days


----------



## gamermole (Jul 3, 2007)

man i love watching e3 coverage. its when all 3 companys go out to show what there systems have got, and although nintendos systems have been the least powerful for some time you wouldnt think it. they really know how to rock e3 and have had the best lineup/conferences for some time now. come one nintendo tell us somethign awesome


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 3, 2007)

let's all hope we'll be able to see the press conferences...AFAIK, no streams have been confirmed yet


----------



## Gangsta_L (Jul 3, 2007)

watch out, maybe the Nintenja's are coming to get ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would be pretty cool if a system upgrade via software is possible and has been implented in the Wii soft/hardware. The only thing I thought that was possible is changing the clock speed in the software (PSP/DS anyone?)


----------



## gamermole (Jul 3, 2007)

theres a few things id like to see announced. *new channels*. come on the wii begs for a media channel. *microphone*. its been rumoured but i want official headset enabling online chat. *ds to tv via Wii* how kool if you could connect your ds to the wii and play the games on a tv for when your at home using the wiimote, *wireless nunchuck*, and some killer titles in the pipeline i dont hope for much but atleast a few of these should have already been considered. also i want news on wii music


----------



## Gangsta_L (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> theres a few things id like to see announced. *new channels*. come on the wii begs for a media channel. *microphone*. its been rumoured but i want official headset enabling online chat. *ds to tv via Wii* how kool if you could connect your ds to the wii and play the games on a tv for when your at home using the wiimote, *wireless nunchuck*, and some killer titles in the pipeline i dont hope for much but atleast a few of these should have already been considered. also i want news on wii music


that are some pretty cool suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although I don't think the Nunchuk has to be wireless, unless you have long arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I don't think playing DS games on the TV will work out well too.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jul 3, 2007)

I think their smash announcement will be about 1-2 more channels, such as a Music Channel for playing MP3s of SD Cards and that Mii Popularity channel they were talking about a while ago.

At this point now that Nintendo has reached, I don't expect any huge announcements aside from a few games.  I don't think functionality will be increased significantly.

BTW...the biggest announcement for me would be Fire Emblem localization.


----------



## gamermole (Jul 3, 2007)

holy sh*t dont know how true this is but ive just heared that at e3 nintendo will release a firmware update that enables te red button under the flap to transform your wii into a disposable picnic table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




runs off to check


----------



## koentje3 (Jul 3, 2007)

I think he means 

WOW - thats bad...

He doenst refer to good gfx, I think he refers to bad gfx


----------



## gamermole (Jul 3, 2007)

"When you start up the Revolution and see the graphics, you will say 'WOW?" - Satoru Iwata (CEO of Nintendo Co., Ltd)

omg ive cracked it. lets get this rumour going *W*orld *O*f *W*arcraft wii nicely hidden there iwata


----------



## Jax (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> "When you start up the Revolution and see the graphics, you will say 'WOW?" - Satoru Iwata (CEO of Nintendo Co., Ltd)
> 
> omg ive cracked it. lets get this rumour going *W*orld *O*f *W*arcraft wii nicely hidden there iwata



WOWii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pfff...


----------



## gamermole (Jul 3, 2007)

lol i know i dont even like wow if that was announced for wii id be dissapointed hate the game never gotten into it. no offence to anyone that plays it out there but to me it eeks geek


----------



## HipN (Jul 4, 2007)

WHAT. DOES. ALL. THIS. MEAN. ???


----------



## lagman (Jul 4, 2007)

It's Riiiiiiiiiidge Racer!
Why this is not in the Testing Area yet?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 3 2007 said:


> It's Riiiiiiiiiidge Racer!
> Why this is not in the Testing Area yet?


SHHHHHHHHH

and lol

sonys press conference


----------



## Phrostay (Jul 5, 2007)

I think what Linkiboy was trying to say is that Nintendo will/might have tightly integrated hardware and software that complements each other. Like Linkiboy was saying, Apple integrates/optimizes Mac OS X for intel and ppc architectures specifically. For example the Wii might turn out like the Neogeo AES, pushing the limits of the hardware over the course of the years. KOF 94 looks very different to KOF 99 on the same hardware.


----------



## kristijan08 (Jul 5, 2007)

if thats what he really thinks i cant see that happening, im sorry. i love the wii, but after getting a 360, its pretty apparent that it is very limited in its power and capabilities. the games are more fun though, and hell, after 3 hours graphics arent that important anyway. i think nintendo will have a new console out in a few years to play catch up, microsoft will have to soon follow as well... if theres one thing good about being a ps3 owner at the moment, its the knowledge that the console will have a very long life span!!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 5, 2007)

Nintendo i don't think can compete much with anyone on consoles like Gamecube,Wii etc because PS2 is even i believe a more consumer liked product than them, but handheld they can throw a punch like they have done well against PSP. When u saywhat do they have that makes them come back i think it's these few games like MARIO ZELDA (obviously these two) METROID maybe and some others like ports etc but still they will not beat the other consoles as per graphics but maybe SOME games will have better gameplay but not the majority it's just not lasting enough


----------



## 1ns4nity (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Jul 5 2007 said:


> if thats what he really thinks i cant see that happening, im sorry. i love the wii, but after getting a 360, its pretty apparent that it is very limited in its power and capabilities. the games are more fun though, and hell, after 3 hours graphics arent that important anyway. i think nintendo will have a new console out in a few years to play catch up, microsoft will have to soon follow as well... if theres one thing good about being a ps3 owner at the moment, its the knowledge that the console will have a very long life span!!


Read the last few paragraphs in my first post


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2007)

The Wii may have inferior hardware, but that's not the point. The GBA's been around for 7 years, 6 of which it had outdated hardware. But the games were still good, and the console lives on despite being outdated. 

Wii is not aimed (directly) at "hardcore gamers" / "hardcore gaming". It follows the philosophy of the DS, which puts fun, innovation (and future updates (that you have to pay for; extra RAM, camera, possible future tilt sensor...)), in front of hardware specs and "superior" graphics. And the "other" gamers, "casual" gamers, want other things form their games, and ultimately, their consoles. 

The point is, they can go on creating new content for the Wii (and the public the Wii is aimed at), like more channels, new apps, organizers, planners, voice chat, pictochat, e-mail clients, all of which don't require any complicated hardware, for as long as they want. I mean, people still find ways to add content to the Commodore 64; a guy made a windows-GUI multitasking OS for the _Amstrad_, and that's an 8-bit platform. Given enough incentive by a huge customer base that the Wii is amassing, they can go on adding stuff for years. And if the DS can have great games while lagging behind in graphics and processing power compared to the PSP, then the Wii can have great games (and continue having great games) even on inferior graphics hardware.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anyone even know that this is a joke topic??

Its even in the testing area now!


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> Does anyone even know that this is a joke topic??
> 
> Its even in the testing area now!


yours truly knew


----------



## Bowser128 (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> [SERIOUSNESS]
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 6 2007 said:
> ...



Make a fool of Veho!?


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> good thing I usually read the last paragraph of big posts first to see if it's worth reading the elaboration



We think alike. I saw the Bel-Air and so I ignored the wall of text XD


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Bowser128 @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(veho @ Jul 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > [SERIOUSNESS]
> ...


ur moms a ve*ho*


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> Does anyone even know that this is a joke topic??
> 
> Its even in the testing area now!


Yeah, I know    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funny how a joke thread turned into a serious discussion, though. Usually it's the other way around. Even you made a rather serious contribution. 





My post was a comment on shakirmoledina's post, but it was something I wanted to say for some time, I just couldn't find a thread to stick it in.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 6 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone even know that this is a joke topic??
> ...


Did you read the last sentence? I wanted both bel-air and prengate in this topic, so I made that post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"The last step is to start counting the commas on those checks. LOL WILL THE COMMAS GET PRENGATE?"

not the best prengate story, but still. lol


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> "The last step is to start counting the commas on those checks. LOL WILL THE COMMAS GET PRENGATE?"


You _so_ added that later. See, the post has been edited, that was you adding that last sentence   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(And it's spelled "pregnant". Or I guess that's what you had in mind.)


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > "The last step is to start counting the commas on those checks. LOL WILL THE COMMAS GET PRENGATE?"
> ...


http://www.google.com/search?q=prengate&ie...lient=firefox-a

from Wikisider, this is where it originated:


----------



## Veho (Jul 7, 2007)

Why did you have to show me that? Why? Do you hate me?


----------



## lagman (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem


----------



## OSW (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL!

It sounded like you were rambling on then i saw "Bel-Air" and i started laughing.


----------



## Costello (Jul 12, 2007)

so the Wii E3 secret is the wiifit. Yay.


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jul 7 2007 said:


> from Wikisider, this is where it originated:



What... The.... Fuck.

Uh linkiboy. Why do you go on that forum? xD


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 12, 2007)

Because making fun of small children is amusing to me.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 25, 2007)

see guise i was right after all!! now you know too believe me in the fututre LOL


----------



## iTech (Aug 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 25 2007 said:


> see guise i was right after all!! now you know too believe me in the fututre LOL


Horngry squirrels are nibbling on my Speedo-nuts.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 25, 2007)

we3..


----------

